# Best (looking) grinder for £100



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I know this topic has been discussed at length on here before but I wanted to give it a slightly different slant.

I used to work in coffee shop in my youth and for years I have been missing the satisfaction of making my own espresso based drinks.

I am about to buy a Gaggia baby class however I am looking for a grinder to go with it. I know from reading similar post that the MC2 is well regarded however I know my girlfriend will not think its the bset looking thing to go in our kitchen. So my question is really firstly whats the best grinder for about £100 followed by is there a better looking one which is as good if not better.

Obviously the performance is the most important but I know it will help smooth the purchase over with my other half if it looks pretty in the kitchen.

thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

with a classic, the prettiest would be (imho) a eureka mignon, but even second hand, you're unlikely to get one for £100!

There just aren't any in that price range that I can think of.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£100 coils get you a gaggia MDF, which is not a bad match for the classic, or a kitchenaid artisan, but grind is not fab on that, artisan I nice looking though and usually gets past the other half test.......


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

as coffeechap says, kitchenaid artisan is a great looking thing, but grind is a bit naff (probably)

£100 nice looking grinders aren't always that great unfortunately..

secondhand compak, eureka maybe (if you're really lucky)

OE Pharos?


----------



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the speedy responses guys really appreciate it. I think I might keep an eye out on the trade forum here see if I can't pick up and decent second hand one.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Did not like the artisan at all, been dumped at back of cupboard for 4 years or so. Found grinds were inconsistent and smelled burnt, though looked good on the worktop


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Suggest also having a look for Ascaso i1 (not i2) - going for good discounts on eBay.

MC2 is officially going for silly money now, and not in a good way:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/iberital-commercial-domestic-coffee-grinder-fully-working-save-s-/161017938766


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> Did not like the artisan at all, been dumped at back of cupboard for 4 years or so. Found grinds were inconsistent and smelled burnt, though looked good on the worktop


I will swap it for the Espro!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fracino Piccino, is basically an mc2 but in a much nicer shell, I have a black one if your interested get in touch.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I will swap it for the Espro!!


its fully working but missing the rubbish grounds bin/glass jar. hardly used it apart from that...its in red, got box as well i think


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

the artisan is good for portafilter filling i found as the grounds come down vertical as not on a slant there was little or no clumping


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Artisan next to mignon


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> Artisan next to mignon


Very nice!

..maybe a bit "great british bake off"


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

aphelion said:


> as coffeechap says, kitchenaid artisan is a great looking thing, but grind is a bit naff (probably)
> 
> £100 nice looking grinders aren't always that great unfortunately..
> 
> ...


I had an KA artisan as my first grinder, I got noticably better results after switching to an MC2. The artisan did look really nice and was properly built. Maybe I should give one another go.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The problem is they spin so fast, and unfortunately the looks outweigh the performance....they are pretty though


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Dajc76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know this topic has been discussed at length on here before but I wanted to give it a slightly different slant.
> 
> ...


Have you considered a wrap for a MC2. You can pick the grinder up for £80-150. Though £120 is about average. Wraps would cost about £15. If you search, here, you’ll find a couple of wrapped examples. But that way the grinder can match, or not, your decor.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

you know this threads nearly 10 yr old lol


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

There was (now gone) a spammer after CC's post, that triggered the Necroposting...it takes them a bit of time to do their thing; lets say 10 mins minimum; it takes me 1 second to click the Cillit Bang button...boom, 1 click and the spam is gone...next.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

cuprajake said:


> you know this threads nearly 10 yr old lol


D’Oh.
Aww $!*# sorry @Rincewind I didn’t look.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

No apology necessary buddy, people are busy and time is precious...post away


----------

